# TRAXXAS NITRO 4 TEC HELP



## BAGBOMB (Jul 7, 2005)

I HAVE A NEW TRAXXAS NITRO 4 TEC MODEL 4810 WHEN RUNNING THE CAR THE STERING IS VERY QUICK AND MY CONTROLER DOES NOT ADJUST ENOUGH TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE WOULD YOU SUGGEST A DIFFERENT REMOTE WITH A DIFFERENT SERVO? PLEASE ADVISE I'M A NEW HOBBIEST.

Joe Butz


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I'm fairly new myself but I would probably say Upgrade ur Radio


----------

